# Have a look at this!



## louisepiano (Sep 28, 2011)

this is a teaser for http://www.yarngraffitidocumentary.blogspot.com

Some people are just so creative!!!!


----------



## louisepiano (Sep 28, 2011)

louisepiano said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=72icK-BED6A&feature=related
> 
> this is a teaser for http://www.yarngraffitidocumentary.blogspot.com
> 
> Some people are just so creative!!!!


I was hoping that the blogspot.com was the documentary, but it's just a blog. So, unless you like reading long blogs about knitting, the teaser is enough to whet the appetite!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Glad to see they are getting some sponsorship for the film. We are waiting on more money for a film SIL is in and being done here in Texas as well.


----------



## gracemd (Aug 6, 2011)

It is creative. But I can't help thinking as I'm looking at all the things covered in yarn, what happens when it becomes soiled, subject to all weather conditions, and then it becomes an eyesore. Do they replace it? Or is it just left there? Is it a temporary creative action or is it put there and forgot about?
I don't mean to offend, but just thinking.....


----------



## tricilicious (Aug 30, 2011)

I personally think their efforts could be put to better use.Third world countries? Prem and still born babies?


----------



## jeanbess (Aug 20, 2011)

tricilicious said:


> I personally think their efforts could be put to better use.Third world countries? Prem and still born babies?


I was thinking the same what a wast of money and time so many poor are cold because they do not have outer wear


----------



## I. Heart Knitting (Feb 18, 2011)

jeanbess said:


> tricilicious said:
> 
> 
> > I personally think their efforts could be put to better use.Third world countries? Prem and still born babies?
> ...


I don't feel that one needs to choose or they are mutually exclusive..... I would bet that many of the contributors (past, present and future) have knitted for and will continue to donate to charities both time/material/money. Perhaps, after completion, this documentary can be shown by different organizations as a fundraiser for the very charities we want to support through our knitting/fundraising efforts...


----------



## btibbs70 (Mar 23, 2011)

Love yarn bombings! Art outside the box


----------



## The Quiet Knitter (Jun 25, 2011)

Think of it this way. If yarn bombing is a way to make more people aware of knitting and how satisfying it is, then maybe more people will learn to knit and direct their skills toward charity knitting.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

I am guessing that these yarn bombings come out the tradition of street theater or community art that paints murals on buildings, usually in the cities and in poorer neighborhoods. Those art forms used their art to communicate social and political messages and were/are intended to uplift the people and create community. I like the idea that art is used as a medium for social messaging. We all need art in our lives. As a woman who politically grew up in the '60-70's, my feminism taught me to support the efforts of other women, even if I would not do them myself, as long as it did not hurt the women doing it or others.


----------



## I. Heart Knitting (Feb 18, 2011)

btibbs70 said:


> Love yarn bombings! Art outside the box


So true!


----------



## I. Heart Knitting (Feb 18, 2011)

Quiet Knitter and Tamarque - well stated...


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

So true! We used yarn bombing in the largest park here in San Diego. It was done to bring people together for charity knitting and crocheting in the area. It was fun, brought together over fifty groups for charity crafting and raised money for our local children's hospital and the center for abused children in the city. Whet made it so wonderful was that it was money raised that stayed in the community and not one dime was spent on administration; everything was volunteered. :thumbup:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

I. Heart Knitting said:


> Quiet Knitter and Tamarque - well stated...


I agree, not only as a fiber artist, charity knitter and woman... but it is just a way to bring a smile and that is worth the cost of the yarn to me..... (BTW, the gal that started the whole thing does this as a commercial enterprise as well. She has done several installations for advertisements and has others knitting for her now. She also recycles existing knits from many places.)


----------



## ivyrain (Sep 23, 2011)

I would also like to know what happens when it gets raggedy and dirty. I know some cities have laws against it and consider it defacing just like graffiti and will ticket if they catch people doing it. I wonder if you can knit in jail??? Just think of the quiet uninterupted time. You could knit and cover "those cold steel bars"LOL


----------

